
Memory consistency made simple(ish) - ingve
https://blog.feabhas.com/2016/07/memory-consistency-made-simpleish/
======
codemac
If this just got you excited, consider reading Bartosz Milewski's post [0]
about it. It's not too hard to understand, but it helps if you understand
everything in the OP's posted blog.

[0]: [https://bartoszmilewski.com/2008/12/01/c-atomics-and-
memory-...](https://bartoszmilewski.com/2008/12/01/c-atomics-and-memory-
ordering/)

------
MrBuddyCasino
So... C++ got a memory model, like Java 5? How did they manage without one?

~~~
koja86
The only real issue was portability. On any given system you could do that
already before C++11. Now C++ standard hides those implementation details
below unified abstraction.

If interested check this SO answer.
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/6319356](http://stackoverflow.com/a/6319356)

~~~
d0mine
Thank you for the link. There is a couple of very nice answers.

